# Detailer Recommendations near to Dorking Surrey Please



## Taz6665 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Guys ...at [email protected]@dy last just bought a 2018 GTR and am looking for detailer recommendation as near to Dorking Surrey as possible I suppose ...it’s sort of Gatwick way .. I have fantastic spacious indoor facilities at my car store should the detailer be mobile ....kind regards and thank you in advance Taz


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Minitia Detailing (Croydon) is around 20 miles away from you..


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Minitia Detailing (Croydon) is around 20 miles away from you..


This is who I was thinking of or I have a friend that details who could travel if he’s not to busy!


----------



## Taz6665 (Jun 29, 2014)

After. Lot of homework she is booked in for 2 days with Christian of Invisible Touch Detailers ...I’ll let you see the results ...best Taz


----------

